
Distrowatch.com Moved Webserver from Debian to FreeBSD - stiray
https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/eodhit/switching_distrowatch_over_to_freebsd_ama/
======
pmlnr
I'm in the middle of migrating from Debian 10 to a FreeNAS with jails
appliance - mail, web, xmpp, nextcloud, etc. So far FreeBSD (the jails run
full fledged FreeBSD) has been a delightful experience.

